
Happy 55th birthday, NASA To celebrate, 97% of you get an unpaid vacation - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/10/01/happy-55th-birthday-nasa-to-celebrate-97-percent-of-you-get-an-unpaid-vacation/?tid=rssfeed
======
kartikkumar
If this leads to them losing track of the Voyagers, I'm gonna be pissed!

Seriously though, I know a lot of colleagues that are already stuggling with
the 20% planetary sciences budget cut, so this can't be good news ...

